# If You Had 6 days were would you go??



## RidesOften (Apr 22, 2008)

OK have a few days

would like to get some ideas

Quiet, Comfy, Friendly,Reasonable (not expensive )

Let see how many travel agents we have out there! Ahem! Amtrak Please no Planes OH God I would be a nerves reck if I did it that way LOL

Thanks

Love Fla Trains and the people who work and ride them!


----------



## p&sr (Apr 22, 2008)

RidesOften said:


> OK have a few days...would like to get some ideas


To cut expenses, I would travel coach. (And not Acela.) Starting from Florida, you can be in Washington DC with a single overnight each way. For a six-day trip (5 overnights) this leaves three more nights. If the idea is just to go cruising by rail, I'd look into a loop trip.

Anything via New Orleans is likely to cost another day in connections.

Connections in Chicago can be good. Washington -- Chicago -- New York or Boston -- Washington. (or the other way around.)

Otherwise, just north from Washington as far as you can get (New York State? Boston?) and back again.

(Sounds like a Mini-Marathon...) Anything interesting here so far?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 23, 2008)

Silver -> Captiol (CHI) -> Wolverine (Detroit) -> Bus (Windsor) ->Toronto -> Ocean (Halifax) -> Chaluer/Ocean (Montreal) -> Adirondack (New York) -> Silver (Florida)


----------



## RidesOften (Apr 23, 2008)

p&sr said:


> RidesOften said:
> 
> 
> > OK have a few days...would like to get some ideas
> ...


love it already hehehe


----------



## RidesOften (Apr 23, 2008)

p&sr said:


> RidesOften said:
> 
> 
> > OK have a few days...would like to get some ideas
> ...


IT all interesting anywhere on amtrak hehehe


----------



## Rail Freak (Apr 23, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Silver -> Captiol (CHI) -> Wolverine (Detroit) -> Bus (Windsor) ->Toronto -> Ocean (Halifax) -> Chaluer/Ocean (Montreal) -> Adirondack (New York) -> Silver (Florida)


I,m lazy, could you embelish on that one?

Thanx :huh:


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 23, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > Silver -> Captiol (CHI) -> Wolverine (Detroit) -> Bus (Windsor) ->Toronto -> Ocean (Halifax) -> Chaluer/Ocean (Montreal) -> Adirondack (New York) -> Silver (Florida)
> ...


The Silver Service to CL to Wolverine would be on Amtrak. Then you would need to cross the border between Detroit and Windsor on your own. The next 3-4 trains would be on VIA Rail. Then the Adirondack and Silver Service trains would be back on Amtrak.

Q: Doesn't the Ocean originate in Montreal? So you could either take a corridor train from Windsor to Toronto, and another from Toronto to Montreal. I also think there may be some thru trains all the way from Windsor to Montreal (but I'm not sure about that).


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 23, 2008)

:unsure: I know VIA's routes better than their schedule. I don't know their schedule by heart like AMTK east coast LD trains


----------



## RidesOften (May 8, 2008)

I love these mini marthons gona keep the ideas lol


----------

